# Newbie pouring



## Yosemitesam (Apr 24, 2015)

Purchased my products from Aluminite and did a pour yesterday.
Mixed A& B equally then added red dye and gold powder. Poured the minx into molds and noticed some of the powder floating on top. Placed into pressure pot
And was still there after it hardened. Is this normal or did I not mix well?


----------



## MarkD (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds like it was not mixed well.


----------



## BSea (Apr 24, 2015)

I mix the colors into part B before mixing in part A.  That way I'm in no hurry to mix my colors.  Be sure everything is completely dissolved before continuing.  When I mix part A to part B, I mix each color for vigorously for 45 seconds minimum.

Hope this helps


----------



## endacoz (Apr 27, 2015)

BSea said:


> I mix the colors into part B before mixing in part A.  That way I'm in no hurry to mix my colors.  Be sure everything is completely dissolved before continuing.  When I mix part A to part B, I mix each color for vigorously for 45 seconds minimum.
> 
> Hope this helps



And you do a DANG GOOD job at it!  Was turning some more of your pen blanks today .... I like they feeling they have when I am turning the.


----------



## Kendallqn (Apr 27, 2015)

Depending on what, and how much of what, you mix in, it is normal to see some pearl on the top.  Some will float a bit but the blank will still be fine when you cut into it if mixed well.


----------



## BSea (Apr 27, 2015)

endacoz said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > I mix the colors into part B before mixing in part A.  That way I'm in no hurry to mix my colors.  Be sure everything is completely dissolved before continuing.  When I mix part A to part B, I mix each color for vigorously for 45 seconds minimum.
> ...


Thanks Ethan, but they might have been blanks from Scott's wife.  Lyn does a little over half of the PR blanks. I do the rest of the PR, and the alumilite.  Regardless, we love seeing our blanks on other peoples pens.
*hint hint*


----------



## Fay Prozora (Apr 28, 2015)

I do the same thing. I mix my pigments to part B before I mix A and B  together. I make sure the powdered stuff is mixed well before I pour.  Good luck. Fay


----------

